# 457 VISA approved in 10 days



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

I had apllied online for e457 VISA for me and my family on 30th April. After reading the various threads here, I was expecting a decision by the end of May/ early June.....But was in for a pleasant surprise when I received email confirming approval on 10th of May. 
I just wanted to share the joy and also give some good news for those who are waiting for 457 and are in a hurry
I am moving to Melbourne, hopefully in early June, from India. I've been actively following the various threads which were of immense help. In fact I hardly got a chance to post any doubts as most of them were already answered in previous threads.
Cheers
MH


----------



## Jock in Paddyland (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, that was fast. Many congrats indeed :clap2: 

Just submitted my 457 yesterday, so hopefully get a similar result.


----------



## brillo (May 9, 2010)

*help needed for a new life.*

I'm a 52 year old bricklayer with 33 years experience.I have city & guilds and an nvq 2.I have also lived and worked in Germany.My son lives with his wife and my 2 grandchildren just north of Sydney in Woy Woy.I miss my family and this year i want to move in with my son.I was told that because of my age my only option is applying for a 457 but only after i've got a and a sponsor.Can anyone help me.Good bricklaying job's are getting harder to come by in England plus the fact i miss my family now this year is the time for a change.Can someone help please.


----------



## Yorkie123 (May 7, 2010)

Hi, Brillo
Please dont take this as gospel, but I have read something somewhere about being able to get a visa as your children are in Austalia -obviously I dont know the implications and requirements, but would be worth speaking to an agent or advisor about whether it is available. 
Dont know if this helps, but I wish you luck


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations! How did you get it so quickly?


----------



## brillo (May 9, 2010)

Yorkie123 said:


> Hi, Brillo
> Please dont take this as gospel, but I have read something somewhere about being able to get a visa as your children are in Austalia -obviously I dont know the implications and requirements, but would be worth speaking to an agent or advisor about whether it is available.
> Dont know if this helps, but I wish you luck


Thanks for that Yorkie.They did also tell me that at immigration in Sydney 16 months ago.What i didn't say in my profile is that i also have 3 daughters.They are all adults now.They said at immigration that if half of my children are living in oz that would be easier.Although up untill now they have all been living in England,my youngest daughter who is 22 is next month moving to oz with her boyfreind.They are going for 1year at first on a working holiday to see if they like it.They got their visa's approved last week.Not sure if this will make it easier for me when they do,maybe someone could let me know.Either way thanks again Yorkie for your imput.Any advice i get is much appreciated.


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

Mousehunt, 

Did you apply after your company had obtained the sponsorship? I am still waiting to hear back from my company!  

Also, did you send all the documents at once? Were you required to send medicals? 

Just wondering how you managed to get approved in 10 days!!!


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

cbsquirrel said:


> Mousehunt,
> 
> Did you apply after your company had obtained the sponsorship? I am still waiting to hear back from my company!
> 
> ...


Yes,I applied a week after company lodged sponsorship nomination.The nomination was approved 2days after VISA application.You can submit VISA application either after or along with nomination application, but not before.

I applied online and uploaded the scanned copy of all documents(No need to certify if it is a color copy). But after attaching 20 documents, the limit was reached. Since I had more to attach I sent them a mail and was told to attach the remaining ones and forward to the email ID. I did this on the same day.

At the end of the application, links to online health checkup form and form 1221 appeared. I filled up both for each of my family memebers.

Took the health check up on 1st of May. Since I am doctor I had to get Xray, blood tests and medicals. Wife and daughter just needed medicals. All the results were uploaded on the same day as it was e-health registered.

After this there was no communication from their side. I was waiting for my case officer to contact me and bang!!! on the 10th morning, I recieved e mail confirming approval
regards
MH


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot Jock and PDX
Yeah, I was really fast and even I am shocked. One reason might be that everything including health check up registration was done online which averted all the postal delays. More over I feel this is a slightly less busy season and the case officer assigned might have been really fast and efficient.
Cheers
MH


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mousehunt said:


> I had apllied online for e457 VISA for me and my family on 30th April. After reading the various threads here, I was expecting a decision by the end of May/ early June.....But was in for a pleasant surprise when I received email confirming approval on 10th of May.
> I just wanted to share the joy and also give some good news for those who are waiting for 457 and are in a hurry
> I am moving to Melbourne, hopefully in early June, from India. I've been actively following the various threads which were of immense help. In fact I hardly got a chance to post any doubts as most of them were already answered in previous threads.
> Cheers
> MH


wow that great speed...congrats mousehunt:clap2::clap2:...


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

*Guide me for 457 visa???*



mousehunt said:


> Thanks a lot Jock and PDX
> Yeah, I was really fast and even I am shocked. One reason might be that everything including health check up registration was done online which averted all the postal delays. More over I feel this is a slightly less busy season and the case officer assigned might have been really fast and efficient.
> Cheers
> MH



Hi,
Congrats on getting everything soon.
Could you guide me through which job agency you applied.As I am a doctor also so, guide me step by step.Which hospitals or agency you applied and how?
Waiting for prompt reply.
Thanx..............


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey mousehunt, 
I need to know while filling 457 questionaire what did you filled where we're required to fill first language?


----------



## carpetbelly (May 4, 2010)

wow, that's pretty speedy... Im hoping to have mine through soon after it was put in about 2 weeks ago now. Well, the companny sponsoring me are still hoping to have me out there by the 26th July so I do hope it comes through in a time near to yours hehe


----------



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

@Mousehunt:

Congrats!! dat was a quick one!! One question: Did you have to submit PCC to the CO?


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Well done. Mine took 7 weeks - it was hell!! I'm here now and everything is golden! T-Shirts in the winter.... works for me ;0)


----------



## carpetbelly (May 4, 2010)

t-shirts in winter, that's the sort of thing I like to hear hehe


----------



## carpetbelly (May 4, 2010)

annoying, the 6 weeks I got told are now up and this morning I have an email asking for police penal checks. Oh the fun of more expense and time. I somehow dont think my start date of a week today is going to be to realistic now lol. I guess it will be the start of August secondary start date if I pay for the quick check which I will have to do I think.


----------



## brillo (May 9, 2010)

carpetbelly said:


> annoying, the 6 weeks I got told are now up and this morning I have an email asking for police penal checks. Oh the fun of more expense and time. I somehow dont think my start date of a week today is going to be to realistic now lol. I guess it will be the start of August secondary start date if I pay for the quick check which I will have to do I think.


Don't know if this is any help but yesterday i down loaded some forms for a police records certificate. Filled them in and today i'm posting them. They have to be posted not done online. You need a passport photo signed on the back by someone who is not related, known you for 2 years stating the photo is a good likeness of you and that person must have respectable job or proffesion. Then you have to send a cheque, postal order or bankers draft i think for 35 quid and you should recieve your certificate up to 10 days. you can speed this up if you send them 70 quid. God it's never ending isn't it. Still i think living in Oz will make up for it.


----------



## carpetbelly (May 4, 2010)

cheers for that, luckily the visa agent the bank assigned to me have sent me the forms... got those printed off and the passport photos done. Gonna tap up a mate I worked with at Lloyds years ago to sign them tonight and post it all tomorrow for the quick turnaround. Fingers crossed that should be it I hope lol


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

*457 visa documents urgent*

hai sir,

i wish to apply for 457 visa. plese, let me know,

where to certify black and white certificates,

high court lawyer or doctor are ok ,,,,,,,,,,,,to certify

thanks


----------

